# المنتديات الخاصة > القصة والشعر >  من أروع القصائد الوطنية في حب مصر " حنين " ل " فاروق جويدة "

## صفاء عطاالله

*حنين*
*سافرتُ يوما .. وظل القلب في بلدي* 
*حاولتُ أنساهُ .. لكن خــــانني جلدي* 


*أنساك يا مصرُ ؟ .. كيف القلبُ يسكنني* 
*وكيف للروح أن تمضي عن الجسد ؟ !*


*أهــواك عــمــرا جميلا لا يفــارقني* 
*وقـصـة من هوى تحــيـــا إلي الأبد* 


*يا مصرُ .. يا قبلة العشاق .. يا وطني* 
*كل الأماني مضت .. وبقيت لي سندي * 


*في القلب نبضُ وفي الأعماق أغنية* 
*مهما رحلتُ سيبقى .. القلبُ في بلدي*

----------


## عاصم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا أختي الفاضلة . أ . صفاء عطالله علي موضوعك الأكثر من رائع هذا 
حقا إنها أبيات جميلة لشاعر متميز في وصف بلدنا الحبيبة مصر 
حمي الله جميع بلدننا العربية 
موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## امان الواصل

السلام عليكم احسنتي دكتورة صفاء علي هذا العمل العظيم 
للحبيب الرائع الراقي المهذب العذب الذي لايوصف ولا طلمة شكر توفية حقة فشاعر عظيم لايصدر منة الا كل عظيم 
نرجو المزيد من شعر الفنان الشاعر الجميل فاروق جويدة 
حقا صدق

----------


## totate

تسألوني الحلم أفلس بائع الأحلام

ماذا أبيع لكم !

وصوتي ضاع وأختنق الكلام

ما زلت أصرخ في الشوارع

أوهم الأموات أني لم أمت كالناس ..

لم أصبح وراء الصمت شيئاً من حطام

مازلت كالمجنون

أحمل بعض أحلامي وأمضي في الزحام

***

لا تسألوني الحُلم

أفلس بائع الأحلام ..

فالأرض خاوية ..

وكل حدائق الأحلام يأكلها البَوَار

ماذا أبيع لكم .. ؟

وكل سنابل الأحلام في عيني دمار

ماذا أبيع لكم ؟

وأيامي انتظار ........ في انتظار

----------

